# What's your favourite planted tank quote?



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

What's your favourite planted tank/aquascaping quotes?

It could be your own, or Amano's, or whoever...


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

My planted tanks don't talk.


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

My favorite is from the Airgas guy. "Your going to do what with this tank?!?!?"


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I like this from Amano's NAW Book One -



> We always put animals in cages so that we can take pleasure in seeing them. Perhaps if we put them in places that they can take pleasure in living in, then we would find them more beautiful to look at when they showed themselves.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Really George, I don't think I've ever heard any really great comments like that anywhere but Amano's NA books. Otherwise-- comments about CO2 are boring.

Anyway, that NA 1 book really is amazing. I'd be too hard pressed to pick any 1 favorite quote from there.


----------



## Terra Incognita (Jun 12, 2007)

While looking up aquascapes in my Government class, the student on the computer next to mine saw one of Oliver Knott's scapes and said "Oh wow, either that's some kind of new underwater pot or you, my friend, have too much time on your hands."


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

Not really planted tank quote...but i saw this on a forum somewhere not to long ago. It made me laugh so hard...

"$200 is a lot of money for such a plain brown fish. It must be really rare. I'll take 4!!"


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

My least favourite quote from personal experience you understand

"what type of algae is this"


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

"What does Pete look like?" :heh: :heh: :heh:


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

Left C said:


> "What does Pete look like?" :heh: :heh: :heh:


Well it depends, Pete from my thrid grade class or Pete from Jr. High.


----------



## colonel mustard (Apr 21, 2007)

Mine is from the LFS man when i asked about how long these plants would live for

"yeah plants don't last that long only about 2 months after that youll have to come back and get some more"


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

"Where are the fish?"


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

"Is that real?"

"Is the CO2 tank for *fun*?"


----------



## Brushy6 (Jun 12, 2007)

"You're the Constant Gardener!" From a friend, with hommage to Ralph Fiennes.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

guaiac_boy said:


> "Where are the fish?"


hahaha i agree with that one lol thats what everyone asks me when they see my planted tank


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

" Are all these plants real?" Most people say when they take a look at my tank... So is "How much money does it cost you overall?" ... my usual answer is silence LOL


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

"...................... wow...." is great too.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Somebody: "are those palnts real?"
Me: "Yes they are all real"
Somebody: "How about that one in the back?"
Me: "Yes that one's real too. They're all real"
Somebody: "How about the red one?"
Me: "The red one is real too. They're all real"
Somebody: "Is that one real too?"
Me: "Let's see what's on TV"


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Lol mikenas so true..! non-aquarist just find it hard to believe that we could grow plants and having it healthy in an aquarium lol


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Rex Grigg has got to be good for at least a dozen of the best quotes ever. Just read through his guide and you'll find a bunch of them. I think at TPT they had a thread of just favorite Rex quotes.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh, I also like

Person: is that a boy fish?
Me: Not sure.
Person: Is that a boy over there?
Me: Yes
Person: How can you tell?
Me: Umm...longer fins, big forehead.
Person: How bout that... is that a boy?
Me: Not sure.
Person: Is that a boy?
Me: 
Person: Is that boy over there?
Me:


----------

